# SRAM Red has reach adjustment!!!!



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Here on Velonews:

http://www.velonews.com/tour2007/tech/articles/12570.0.html

Kind folks at SRAM.....

Please, oh please tell me that after I shelled out all this money for SRAM Force that you are going to make a retro-fit available to us for reach adjustment. Any chance we can send in our Force shifters and get the Red's in return??????

My small hands applaud the upgrade....

Flash


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

*looky...looky*

looky...looky


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Reach Adjustment vs Adjustable Ergonomics*

Hey Flash,
Have you tried to contact SRAM and ask how to change the ergonomics of your current shifters? It's really easy. All you need to do is to rotate the shifters outboard 1.5 to 2 degrees, and you'll find that the shifters and brake levers are easier to reach, and have a little less throw. Take a look at the shifters mounted on the MAVIC Neutral Support cars, and you'll notice the smaller frames have the shifters rotated out slightly.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Rollo,

I have mine lined up pretty straight with the bar. Are you saying to rotate them out just a bit from there? I'll give that a shot. I've found that using a classic bend bar really helps alot with the reach, but every little bit will help!

Thanks, and if you see any pictures of them on the neutral support bikes, post them up!

Flash


----------

